# Confectionery Coating pan for Kitchen Aid stand mixers



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Greetings -
I've been researching/reading about this French made attachment that can be used on one's stand mixer to pan candies. It is not cheap, and I have read blogs that state it was designed for a European mixer, and 'just happens' to fit the Kitchen Aid. I have also read that the drum loosens up with use, that is, the shaft loosens up from the mixer, so the drum slips. Also, supposedly one's mixer can't operate too fast either? It was made by Pascal Brunstein - anyone out there with knowledge to help me out? If it really doesn't fit the Kitchen Aid, do I have any other options? At $454 I need to know it will work.

Cheers,


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Seen them on one of the websites--Chefrubber? $400+ bucks seems a little high--about $ 350 too high, but I know they are designed for a K.A.


----------

